# caer por su propio peso



## fsr87

Hola, he tropezado con el modismo 'caer por su propio peso' en el siguiente parrafo y pero lo que he encontrado como significado es  "ser <uns cosa> lógica o evidente" o "Estar clara su mucha razón o la evidencia de su verdad" y en Ingles to be evident. Pero parece significar el opuesto aqui (dado que el autor esta en contra de estas afirmaciones)...se trata de un uso ironico o que? 
Lo he traducido como "his argument immediately discredits itself"...es asi el significado?



Tales afirmaciones como las que el Cardenal Rivera hizo, siguen siendo la piedra de toque de los antiabortistas, pero su argumento inmediatamente cae por su propio peso  y muestra un absoluto desconocimiento en cuanto a temas de ciencia se refiere. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## TurbidTongue

Hmm. I had never heard that expression, but just reading that sentence, I would have said "immediately sinks to the bottom", probably.


----------



## Marxelo

Lo que quiere decir la frase aquí es que los argumentos del cardenal Rivera fueron tan malos que casi no necesitan contradecirlos sino que hablan por sí mismos.


----------



## fsr87

Gracias


----------



## Marxelo

En inglés hay una frase que tiene ese sentido: _to be self-evident_.

La frase en español viene de la fisiología de las frutas: cuando crecen y maduran se caen del árbol por su propio peso, sin necesidad de ser arrancadas. Es decir, caen por una propiedad que está en sí mismas.


----------



## aurilla

Marxelo said:


> Lo que quiere decir la frase aquí es que los argumentos del cardenal Rivera fueron tan malos que casi no necesitan contradecirlos sino que hablan por sí mismos.


 
Estoy de acuerdo. La expresión "cae por su propio peso" es muy utilizada en Puerto Rico.


----------



## fsr87

Gracias...pero en ingles si decimos "the argument is self-evident" no tiene este sentido. Es casi positivo
Es que puedo traducirlo como "his argument immediately discredits itself"? lo que implica que su argumento es tan tonto que se discredita...?


----------



## Marxelo

Aha, entiendo, eso es interesante. 
Claro, lo que quiere decir es que se desacredita a sí mismo con lo que dice.


----------



## fsr87

otra vez muchas gracias


----------



## aztlaniano

You could use the literal translation: _it falls of its own weight, _but more common and colloquial would be:_ it doesn't stand up, it doesn't hold water._


----------



## SydLexia

There is an English phrase "...collapses under its own weight.." 

syd


----------



## fsr87

Ooh I like idea, especially as it mean I replace an idiom with another idiom. 
But any ideas as to how I would incorporate the idea of immediately into a sentence like "his argument argument" or do you think I would have to say something like...it is immediately clear that his argument doesn't hold water?


----------



## SydLexia

"..simply collapses......"  ??

syd


----------



## fsr87

Yep that would work!
Cheers


----------



## aurilla

In AE there is the expressión "falls flat"

Ex. "His argument falls flat."


----------



## aztlaniano

...but their argument falls apart under the slightest scrutiny and reveals a total ignorance of science.


----------



## aurilla

aztlaniano said:


> ...but their argument falls apart under the slightest scrutiny and reveals a total ignorance of science.


 
"falls apart" is also a good equivalent.


----------



## SydLexia

aurilla said:


> "falls apart" is also a good equivalent.


----------



## fsr87

*Thabks but the problem with falls flat is the register as the register in the original is quite formal. *
*This is what I have their argument immediately discredits itself and reveals an fundamental ignorance with regards to the science it refers to...*
*But I like the idea of the argument doesn't hold water or collapses under its own weight...*


----------



## fsr87

But i agree falls apart would be a good alternative


----------



## riscman

SydLexia said:


> There is an English phrase "...collapses under its own weight.."
> 
> syd



This is the best suggestion for me. It is in common use and it works well to describe an argument that is built on contradictory premises. Like a building with insecure foundations or bad architecture  it collapses under its own weight.


----------



## fsr87

I completely agree. It also maintains the idea of weight expressed in the original and therefore is moth faithful to it.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## TurbidTongue

I like Aztlaniano's suggestion of "doesn't hold water."


----------



## El Dringo

As Marxelo said in his first comment, in its general context, "caer por su propio peso" is the equivalent of "hablar por sí mismo", or in English, "to go without saying".


----------



## Tontonflingueur

Hola a todos.
Tengo una duda. Entiendo muy bien el sentido de "caer por su propio peso" en cuanto a un argumento que es evidentemente falso (it is a very visual image and closely matches English expressions like an argument "falling apart" and this expression is always used for criticising a point of view). Pero me suena raro un ejemplo que he leido en espanolavanzado.com : "_*Cae por su propio peso* que los ciudadanos deben de todas formas estar plenamente informados". En ese contexto, tiene el sentido de "hablar por si mismo" pero no plasma, para mi, el imagen parecido. Me imagino que seria más logico algo como "El alcalde a sugerido que los ciudadanos *no* tienen que estar informados - pero su argumento cae por su proprio peso". [Porque, claro, tienen que estar informados].
No sé si me explico bien,
gracias_


----------



## jasminasul

Tontonflingueur said:


> "_*Cae por su propio peso* que los ciudadanos deben de todas formas estar plenamente informados"._


Así es como yo he entendido siempre la frase, pero parece ser que tiene dos significados distintos, como puedes ver en el diccionario de WR.
Aquí significa es obvio que, es incuestionable o, como se dice ahora, inopinable.


----------



## Galván

En inglés "his argument has not weight" would be the equivalent to "su argumento se cae por su propio peso" but it doesn't translate literally so my vote goes to "falls apart", or "doesn't add up" as probably the best option here.


----------



## jasminasul

No en el ejemplo de Tontonflingeur.
En el OP sí. Aparte de las ya dadas, a self-defeating argument.


----------



## Tontonflingueur

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Tontonflingueur

Quizas en el sentido de lo que habla Jasminasul "caer" no proviene del sentido de desplomarse pero, más bien, vinculado con el sentido de caerse en cuenta. En inglés, "seeing how something falls" puede significar como se demuestra/se develar algo. ie Si es obvio, no podemos dejar de darnos cuenta de esto.


----------



## FromPA

I’ve always heard the expression as “something falls/collapses under its own weight,” meaning it was doomed to failure by its own defects. There were internal faults that made its failure inevitable.


----------



## User With No Name

FromPA said:


> I’ve always heard the expression as “something falls/collapses under its own weight,” meaning it was doomed to failure by its own defects. There were internal faults that made its failure inevitable.




And saying that an argument "collapses under its own weight" sounds natural enough to me.


----------



## Marxelo

La dificultad original es que la frase _está mal_ _empleada_ porque se usa cuando lo que se dice es una verdad evidente y acá se lo usa para decir que lo evidente es su falsedad. Por eso tampoco funciona _self-evident _como había propuesto. Creo que eso está generando la confusión.



> DRAE:
> caerse algo de, o por, su peso
> 
> 1. locs. verbs. Estar clara su mucha razón o la evidencia de su verdad.


----------

